# bottomless PF for pre millenium La pavoni



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Anybody know where these can be got from. The eBay pavoni ones are for the commercial units and I can't seem to find any anywhere. Don't want to diy as I only have one so don't want it to go wrong. Any ideas warmly welcomed.

Pete


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I can understand your reluctance for DIY but depending on the diameter of the PF,using a good quality holesaw it should be possible to bore the bottom out without too much trouble.

The PF would act as a guide for the holesaw .It would probably need a little work with emery paper to polish up the cut afterwards.

If you require further information PM me.


----------

